# What to call the "Santa" updates... (Was: Any word on an update Earl?)



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Earlier this week it was mentioned that you may have some tidbits to pass along toward the end of the week. Any news on another beta run?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The only tidbit I can through out, is yes... there has been discussion on how well Santa2 went... and if it is appropriate for the next versions and when.

So all I can say for now is... make sure you subscribe to the thread at the top if you want to be notified once a decision has been made.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl, should we name the gifts as Santa010B, or Santa010C or Santa010D, etc ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Earl, should we name the gifts as Santa010B, or Santa010C or Santa010D, etc ?


I really need to find a new name to call these.. 

As they are not "gifts"... the Santa "Theme" just fit as because of when it was released...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You could just call it the Forum Notification Release (FNR 0x10B). Of course, thats not easy to say -- perhaps abbreviate it as 'forno'


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

brott said:


> You could just call it the Forum Notification Release (FNR 0x10B). Of course, thats not easy to say -- perhaps abbreviate it as 'forno'


or ESP: _Exclusive_ Software Preview


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

How about just "release candidate" or "external beta tests"? Not fun enough?


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

How about honesty, we can call it.

Yet Another Buggy Release


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

btmoore said:


> How about honesty, we can call it.
> 
> Yet Another Buggy Release


YABR Beta 0.3

I love it.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> YABR Beta 0.3
> 
> I love it.


LTA: Let's Try Again V.0x
..a little more optimistic


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I think I am going to go with RC ... Release Candidate


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think I am going to go with RC ... Release Candidate


party pooper :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZDawg (Nov 7, 2006)

Release Candidate is the correct term.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You all can keep comming up with different terms to change my mind though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You all can keep comming up with different terms to change my mind though.


I want to call it Meryl Streep.

(if you don't have any idea what I'm talking about, go back and watch "The Money Pit" wth Tom Hanks and Shelley Long. A MUST WATCH for anyone considering buying a house!)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I changes the subject of the thread, to more accurately reflect what it has become.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I want to call it George... and I will hug it and squeeze it and it will be my friend.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Early
Access
Release
Linkup


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

tibber said:


> Early
> Access
> Release
> Linkup


Replace "linkup' with LOAD and we're golden!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I think we should call it Windows.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> Early
> Access
> Release
> Linkup





qlanus said:


> Replace "linkup' with LOAD and we're golden!


I like it.... but... 
The first person that posts EARL is a POS or EARL is the worst ever...

Not so good...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

qlanus said:


> Replace "linkup' with LOAD and we're golden!


Thank you, is much better! I had to hurry before someone else thought of the obvious.

Early Access Release Load is hereby nominated. Someone start a poll. 

cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I like it.... but...
> The first person that posts EARL is a POS or EARL is the worst ever...
> 
> Not so good...


Yeah, but just think EARL really WILL fix everything, just as we always knew!

All in deep respect,
Tom


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

mikeny said:


> LTA: Let's Try Again V.0x
> ..a little more optimistic


I prefer experience based on prior performance vs unrealistic optimism.

Maybe I should submit it to the Wiktionary

Entery: *YABR *
Pronunciation: *ya&-bär* (clickable)
Function: *Noun or Verb; 
Example usage in a sentence* (clickable)
Etynology: *Yet Another Buggy Release*
: a typical update of software for DirecTV's HR20-700 HD DVR product


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

brott said:


> You could just call it the Forum Notification Release (FNR 0x10B). Of course, thats not easy to say -- perhaps abbreviate it as 'forno'


Rhymes with "porno"; now somehow that fits. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

deebeeeff said:


> Rhymes with "porno"; now somehow that fits. :lol: :lol:


Caught that, huh?


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

What is the Santa "update" I keep hearing about? Was it a beta software update or an official update?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Early
Access
Release
Lifesaver


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Early
Access
Release
Limited (availability)

Next is EARL x10F


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

*J*ust
*A*nother
*F*irmware
*O*ffering


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> Early Access Release Load is hereby nominated. Someone start a poll.


That's not so bad .. We could even drop the load (did I just say that  ) ...

*E*arly *A*ccess *R*e*L*ease (Earl)


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The only tidbit I can through out, is yes... there has been discussion on how well Santa2 went... and if it is appropriate for the next versions and when.
> 
> So all I can say for now is... make sure you subscribe to the thread at the top if you want to be notified once a decision has been made.


plus can we get a hint of what the release candidate would include. OTA drove me for the santa 2. Networked DVRs, assuming they have this feature in development, would make me want another new release badly


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

DLB????????????????????? yea i know, they have to stabilize first, but im dreaming!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lets not bug Earl personally - it's DirecTV cr^%, hmm _software_ after all 

He is hurting already so baldy with all the posts, so 
I'm still waiting a OK sign from him to post current streaming SW info since Xmas .


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

FastEddie said:


> *J*ust
> *A*nother
> *F*irmware
> *O*ffering


*DRUNK* - *D*ownload *R*elease *U*nderstanding *N*egatives *K*nown.

*MORON* - *M*anual *O*ccurence of *R*elease: *O*n *N*ow.

*SUFFER* - *S*oftware *U*pdate *F*or *F*eature *E*xpansion *R*emotely.

*FUBAR* - *F*irmware *U*pdate *By* *A*ctive *R*equest

*SNAFU* - *S*oftware, *N*ew, *A*s *F*irmware *U*pdate.

Or how about plain old *F-U* - *F*irmware *U*pdate.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I like F U. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think I am going to go with RC ... Release Candidate


That's more like the industry norm anyway. Good idea...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

brott said:


> *E*arly *A*ccess *R*e*L*ease (Earl)


I like that one!


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Heck, why stop at EARL
*B*etter
*O*perational
*N*ormalization
*O*pportunity
*V*ia
*I*nteractive
*C*ommunication
*H*ere

Tough to make BONOVICH mean anything.:lol: :lol: :lol: :hurah:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's more like the industry norm anyway. Good idea...


All humor aside, it's nice to have a label bear some resemblence to the function it represents. I like RC too.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

hasan said:


> All humor aside, it's nice to have a label bear some resemblence to the function it represents. I like RC too.


Honestly, I like Early Access ReLease by far, but I'd hate to do a lot of *****ing about EARL and and it could really get confusing (and tense) if anyone forgets the caps.

I like ERP -- Early Release Program. As in ERP 0x10B.

Release Candidate to me implies "ready to go"
Early Release Program says just what it it.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

I suggest *W*hine *O*n *T*his version 0X11A

WOT.0X11A


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You all can keep *comming* up with different terms to change my mind though.


Earl, you make me want to cry every time you spell coming with 2 M's. Please stop it


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

*B*ring
*R*elease
*O*ver
*K*nowingly
*E*arly


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

kintaro said:


> What is the Santa "update" I keep hearing about? Was it a beta software update or an official update?


D* got a clue in the weeks before Christmas and decided to open up limited time windows where we, the masses, could download the current release candidates they were considering releasing. Earl come up with the clever idea of calling them "Santa" releases as many of us got early presents.

We're all hoping that D* continues this trend and starts letting those of us willing to take a chance get an early glimpse at these releases. I think they discovered that we're one of the better groups of testers they could find.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> ...
> We're all hoping that D* continues this trend and starts letting those of us willing to take a chance get an early glimpse at these releases. I think they discovered that we're one of the better groups of testers they could find.


You make a very good point. 
Not only do we represent a greatly diverse group of users with different needs and equipment, but we also seem to be, for the most part, objective and thoughtful critics. 
Not to mention the fact that Earl keeps us in line!:lol: 
I, too, hope that D* will continue to allow us to test their upgrades. In the perverse manner of most masochists, I have enjoyed being a part of watching the HR-20 grow :lol:. And having a chance to "participate" in the HR-20 growth makes me feel more optimistic about its future.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

deebeeeff said:


> :lol:. And having a chance to "participate" in the HR-20 growth makes me feel more optimistic about its future.


Yeah, and if WE can't fix it, who can? !rolling :bang :bang :bang


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

richlife said:


> Yeah, and if WE can't fix it, who can? !rolling :bang :bang :bang


It seems that if the great group of programmers, testers, and UI people we have here could all get into a big room (with pizza, cola, and munchies), we could fix these defects inside a week. (Got allow some time for testing and burping.) Maybe like the Yahoo programming day.

(Of course, the Tivo patent lawyers might have a thing or two to say about some of the implementations we'd have either up front or as Easter Eggs  )

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Earl, you make me want to cry every time you spell coming with 2 M's. Please stop it


LOL!!! I see I'm not the only one that this drives crazy! 
We know you type at the speed of sound Earl - but like PoitNarf said - Stop It Please... 

btw- I like ERC Early Release Candidate or BRC Beta Release Candidate ( which some think all of the releases so far have been)


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

jbstix said:


> I like ERC Early Release Candidate


Now that's a winner ... *Earl*y Release Candidate ... ERC!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpha
Release
Candidate


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Earl, you make me want to cry every time you spell coming with 2 M's. Please stop it


Uhmm, there are worse ways of spelling it.:blush: :slowgrin: !devil12: :evilgrin: !Devil_lol


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

deebeeeff said:


> Uhmm, there are worse ways of spelling it.:blush: :slowgrin: !devil12: :evilgrin: !Devil_lol


Thinking of the latin version, eh? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sah (Jul 17, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Now that's a winner ... *Earl*y Release Candidate ... ERC!


ERC gets my vote too.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Now that I've said ERC aloud, I'm kinda getting into it. "That piece of ERC!" "They ERC'ed us again", "Did you ERC or not?"


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Sah said:


> ERC gets my vote too.





tibber said:


> Now that I've said ERC aloud, I'm kinda getting into it. "That piece of ERC!" "They ERC'ed us again", "Did you ERC or not?"


LOL - glad you guys like it - even though I didn't even think about the "EARL" in Early part - nice catch Sixto!.

And then we can either "ERC!" with excitement or disdain over the new release...
:lol:


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

tibber said:


> Thinking of the latin version, eh?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Yes, exactly: Vine, Vite, Vice or something like that!


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

jbstix said:


> LOL - glad you guys like it - even though I didn't even think about the "EARL" in Early part - nice catch Sixto!.
> 
> And then we can either "ERC!" with excitement or disdain over the new release...
> :lol:


"ERC" could replace "Dude" as the all purpose word, as in the following sentence:
"ERC! Man I ERCed that ERCing ERC so ERCily! ERC! It was ERCsome!"
Noun, verb, adverb, action verb, proper name, pronoun, etc.:lol: :hurah:

Are we still on track?:backtotop


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

hopefully we can call it 'soon' or 'good' :lol:


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

The Intermediary Version Option eg: TiVo


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

houskamp said:


> hopefully we can call it 'soon' or 'good' :lol:


Or maybe even .....drum roll..... Stable and reliable. 

ok, said many time before...

BOT = back on topic


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

Hopefully it will be soon. I have 2 more HR20's coming next week and an extra HR10-250 I will be selling.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, Earl. I'm going to CES tomorrow afternoon and currently expect to get back late, late Tuesday nite. Am I going to need someone to come to my house and do a RBRL (red button reload?) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

EAPBB

*E*arly *R*elease *P*rogram: *B*ug *B*usters
You've heard of ghost busters, now meet the bug busters!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> The Intermediary Version Option eg: TiVo


I don't care who ya are - that right there is funny. :lol:

*BURP* - *B*roadcast *U*pdate *R*elease *P*rogram

*OMG* - *O*ptional *M*achines *G*roup

*WTF* - *W*irelessly *T*ransferred *F*irmware


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tibber said:


> Ok, Earl. I'm going to CES tomorrow afternoon and currently expect to get back late, late Tuesday nite. Am I going to need someone to come to my house and do a RBRL (red button reload?)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I don't believe you'll need that during the timeframe you're gone.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

:lol: Perhaps they can add a "red button" on the RF remote. It would probably work from Las Vegas...unless it is a OTA feature...:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl,

I see only an announcement for a version 0x0114 in stream but not actual spooling today.
Would it begin on Moday ?

101W/tp24/SCID_1000:

73, SCID=03FD, Version=1068
7D, SCID=03FC, Version=1068
78, SCID=03FC, Version=0114


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen IDs:
55: R15-500
5F: H10-200
64: D10-300
73: H20-600
78: HR20-700
7D: R15-100
82: R15-300


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Would it begin on Moday ?


0x114 is the latest build number, but I don't know if it is going to become the next release candidate at this point.

And yes, I have seen the release notes... but I can't "share" them... at least not yet..


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I msut say the release numbering sure seems to be a shared development/release environment.

We always start with X.Y.Z buil d 1, build 2, build 3, etc. then released X.Y.Z.

D* seems to increase there build for dev/test then release whatever number.

Don't guess it matters.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"We always start with X.Y.Z buil d 1, build 2, build 3, etc. then released X.Y.Z."
And "We" are ?  M$ ?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> "We always start with X.Y.Z buil d 1, build 2, build 3, etc. then released X.Y.Z."
> And "We" are ?  M$ ?


That can be figured out by looking at profile and visit my home page..

Don't want to advertise.

Spanky


----------



## disneyfreak (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl....that next release is gonna be very cool, if I am reading you correctly!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 0x114 is the latest build number, but I don't know if it is going to become the next release candidate at this point.
> 
> And yes, I have seen the release notes... but I can't "share" them... at least not yet..


I hope sooner rather then later big guy, over the last week every day is a little worse then the day before.......i know D will come through!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

disneyfreak said:


> Earl....that next release is gonna be very cool, if I am reading you correctly!


what are you reading im not seeing?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spanky_Partain said:


> That can be figured out by looking at profile and visit my home page..
> 
> Don't want to advertise.
> 
> Spanky


Oh, I see. Can you tell me why on that HPQnim page ppl use different notation for versions, like 2.28/0.8.5/0.2 ?
What each decimal position means and what ranges ? 0-255.0-255.1-255 ?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Oh, I see. Can you tell me why on that HPQnim page ppl use different notation for versions, like 2.28/0.8.5/0.2 ?
> What each decimal position means and what ranges ? 0-255.0-255.1-255 ?


I'm not sure where you are going with this nor do I understand what you are asking.

Do you have a question or should we just drop this?

Spanky


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And yes, I have seen the release notes... but I can't "share" them... at least not yet..


Wait, let me take a crack at them:

"More Stability Fixes"

:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Wait, let me take a crack at them:
> 
> "More Stability Fixes"
> 
> :lol:


How did you know?


----------



## Sah (Jul 17, 2006)

jheda said:


> what are you reading im not seeing?


Perhaps "share" as in shared data between boxes?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sah said:


> Perhaps "share" as in shared data between boxes?


No... that is not in the release notes.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe share as in fixing the sharing between PC and the HR20?


----------



## Sah (Jul 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... that is not in the release notes.


Must you dash my hopes so quickly with your lightening fast replies?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Maybe share as in fixing the sharing between PC and the HR20?


No.



Sah said:


> Must you dash my hopes so quickly with your lightening fast replies?


Yes..



I'll tell yah... This flip top TV on my computer desk rocks.
I can be on the computer and watch the game.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I am SURE you don't mean the ability to share recordings with a PC, because I would most certainly cream myself...

So since I am quite sure that isn't it, my last guess is the ability to share with ipods, etc.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I am SURE you don't mean the ability to share recordings with a PC, because I would most certainly cream myself...
> 
> So since I am quite sure that isn't it, my last guess is the ability to share with ipods, etc.


No...

I really did mean "share" as in being able to post the release notes, to "share" them with you all.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

ok, i'll tell you what. Don't share them with me, just give them to me. Send me the e-mail, and erase it from your mind. That way you didn't SHARE them, you GAVE them... 

What can I say, I am a patch whore. While I like stability fixes, I REALLY like new features


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

How about official support of the USB?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> How about official support of the USB?


There are no plans for USB-Wireless Cards
There are also no plans for USB-External Storage.

The only thing planned for USB is DirecTV2Go, connection to portable devices.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Maybe activation of VOD and accessable via Internet IP?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Network remote programing from the PC and maybe some PC software to support it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You guys are funny...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You guys are funny...


You could call us Jokers


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

OH! What about activation of the "Video" feature thats available in the new "Music and Photo" area?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> You could call us Jokers


I could, but then I would have to ban myself for violating the "attacking" user rule..


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Make the guide button a single push to get to the guide...

A move of the default settings for recordings to the settings menu...

A fix for BSOD, so you can forget what RBR stands for...

Implement Sound effects menu...

and last but not least, an undelete button for lost recordings....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Make the guide button a single push to get to the guide...
> 
> A move of the default settings for recordings to the settings menu...
> 
> ...


4 - No's
1 - Most Likely

And no re-listing the features to try and narrow it down.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I would be happy if they would fix the music timeout and the ui for music so I could read the names of what I'm playing.. other than that mines been real good so far..


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

The BSOD has to be a in the "critical" category, so I'll stick with that one...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 4 - No's
> 1 - Most Likely
> 
> And no re-listing the features to try and narrow it down.


darn.. in about 4 or 5 post could have got you :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

houskamp said:


> darn.. in about 4 or 5 post could have got you :lol:


Hence why I edited my reply, to add that last line..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

houskamp said:


> I would be happy if they would fix the music timeout and the ui for music so I could read the names of what I'm playing.. other than that mines been real good so far..


The UI is going to come... but not for a little while.

As for the timeout... they are looking into if it is the "Media Servers" that are timeing out... or if the HR20 is... and what they can "do" aobu tit.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> OH! What about activation of the "Video" feature thats available in the new "Music and Photo" area?


Could it be?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Could it be?


No.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Glad to hear they are working on the time out thing.
An another note, is the 'feature' of transfering a program from one hr20 to another hr20 (on your Local Lan segment) even being thought of? I dont' want to be hoping/wishing/praying/sacrifciing small animals and my old directivo's in vain...

 thanks! and I subscribed to this thread above post 1, so i can get your notification of the next 'santa' (how about reindeer release (since Santa is down in the Caribbean relaxing?)

John


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

can't wait for a better music section.. would LOVE to get rid of my 200 disk cd player.. that thing is huge...would make room for hd dvd player too


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl, I know some other STB have a feature to download new version thru NIC; what about HR20 ? If I'll have the image, a server, etc ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Earl, I know some other STB have a feature to download new version thru NIC; what about HR20 ? If I'll have the image, a server, etc ?


As far as I know, no... it doesn't... as the NIC doesn't initilize until the software loads... and the upgrade process happens before the system loads.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As far as I know, no... it doesn't... as the NIC doesn't initialize until the software loads... and the upgrade process happens before the system loads.


So I guess enabling PXE is out or not available on that particular chipset to take a download prior to init?


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

I think the next release is gonna have that little girl with the mirrors and the elephant pop out of your screen, trample your living room and blind you with light, and then return to your set.
Right, Earl?:lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

would have to be in the bios to do that but could problably be done in software to download and then reboot and load just like windows does but that would be up to D* to decide to impliment.......


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

deebeeeff said:


> I think the next release is gonna have that little girl with the mirrors and the elephant pop out of your screen, trample your living room and blind you with light, and then return to your set.
> Right, Earl?:lol:


No, but Pinkie is still there.
(Well at least they dind't specific list killing Pinkie)


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

woohoo save pinky :lol:
man I love a laptop in front of my tv...


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

houskamp said:


> would have to be in the bios to do that but could problably be done in software to download and then reboot and load just like windows does but that would be up to D* to decide to impliment.......


Can I assume you are not referring to my girl/elephant post? I have checked my BIOS carefully and can find no setting for either pre-adolescent female apparitions or pachyderms.:lol:


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Pinky Lives? Well, there you have it! Our request's have been heard!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

houskamp said:


> woohoo save pinky :lol:
> man I love a laptop in front of my tv...


Tell me you watched that football game...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

watching "superman returns" and "swat" only sports I watch is nascar.. got to wait 42 days for daytona....


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I would like to find out what the NIC chipset is just to see what it is capable of doing. I can't imagine they still supply, even 10/100, without being available.

But a definite yes on what you are saying HousKamp, in the bios for PXE, then run the update.


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

How 'bout them Cowboys!!


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Seahags got darn LUCKY!!! Now I'm rootin for the BEARS!!!!!!!!! GO BEARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl,
Not that way as you mentioned; that STB have BootLoader what initialize NIC and network protocol stack; not sure if it use TFTP or similar. Let me dig a little .


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> only *"*sports*"* I watch is nascar..


I added the missing quotes to your post :lol:


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

*N*on
*A*thletic
*S*port
*C*entered
*A*round
*R*ednecks


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

sunsfan said:


> *N*on
> *A*thletic
> *S*port
> *C*entered
> ...


:lol:

While I almost spit my soda onto my monitor reading that, let's get :backtotop


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

fall asleep watching other sports... not to mention not many fights in nascar... good family sport to watch... also seems to many overpaid punks in other sports.. at least we only have kurt busch


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK Earl.
Lets talk .

Some strings from H10-200:

"SAMSUNG Electronics H10 Main Program Loader
To change any of this, press 'c' within %d.3 seconds

Do you want a LAN interface? 
This board's LAN IP address(0.0.0.0 = RARP)?
Use a subnet mask for the LAN interface? 
Subnet mask for LAN (0 for none)?
That is not a valid subnet mask

NETWORK INTERFACE PARAMETERS:
Should there be a default gateway for packet routing? 
What is its IP address?
What is Host IP address(download server PC)?
Baud rate for serial channels

Decompress And Run.. 
H10 Tool V1.0.1
Timeleft %d00 msec [%d]
Do you want to download from PC ? (y/n/t) 
CopyArea = 0x%X 
Server:%d.%d.%d.%d 
LanDown Information Address=0x%X Length=%d 
Do you want to Write to Flash(BootArea) ? (y/n)
This command can make your system fail. Do you want ? (y/n)

Do you want to Write to Flash(BootArea2) ? (y/n)
Do you want to Write to Flash ? (y/n)
Write Address=0x%X Length=%d 
Real Flash Change Area (%X - %X)
Flash Program END
Rom Program Start: 0x%X "

Definitely the model could DL software from LAN.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> fall asleep watching other sports... not to mention not many fights in nascar... good family sport to watch...


I get my fill of looking at cars during my ~500 mile weekly average of driving, and they all seemed to figure out how to turn left AND right 

Anyway, I don't understand all this talk of downloading the updates through via the ethernet port. Sat downloads work just fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> OK Earl.
> Lets talk .
> 
> Some strings from H10-200:
> ...


Never had an H10... but this is the HR20... which is an entirely different beast. And I simply don't have any idea if it is possible with the HR20


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Of cause, but I'm pretty sure HR20 have own BootLoader with same features.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You know, reading these threads late at night after a Football game ... let's just say, the words don't always come out right.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

I just spoke to a tech CSR for some issues I was having
Lip-sync
freezing
center ice guide issues
audio drop outs after pausing live tv
She wanted me to do a system reset to TRY to resolve these issues. I told her that I had way tooooo much recorded to loose all that tv watching. 
She then volunteered that there would be a nation wide software release starting tomorrow and that everyone would have this release by the 11th.
She was not aware of any particular addressing issues but said I might want to wait until the release to see if needed to reset.
Overall, she was very empathetic with all my issues, and acknowledged that DTV were aware of many of these with the HR20.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Whaddya think Earl? How does that compare with what you know?


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> ...and last but not least, an undelete button for lost recordings....


No, no, no -- why do you want to do this to us? Undelete would required a "recycle bin" and we don't have enough recording space as it is (at least not if you record HD -- does anyone watch anything else?). Give me a Confirm on dash-dash so that I don't delete the wrong recording (yes, I do get sleepy or sometimes just mindnumb) or, as frequently happens, have the HR20 pause on me so that the delete hits that game I desparately wanted to see instead of the evening news. A Confirm gives me that chance to back out with grace. And why would I want to have to remember to manually empty the recycle bin in case I run out of recording space while I'm out? This would be a huge programming effort (to manage all the issues) that could be better spent on Stability fixes.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How did you know?


Stability Fixes are GOOD! Right now I would settle for a lot of solid stability fixes and hold off the new features. The last thing we need right now (either for the HR20 or for the forum in-fighters) is more new stuff to confuse us even more.

Having said that: DLB - :joy: DLB - :joy: DLB - :joy:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

While Earl is gone fishing , I can tell you - 0114 spooling now.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

What does that mean exactly?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try to read the tread from beginning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

keep amonte said:


> I just spoke to a tech CSR for some issues I was having
> Lip-sync
> freezing
> center ice guide issues
> ...





Milkman said:


> Whaddya think Earl? How does that compare with what you know?


I can assure there is no NationWide Release starting tomorrow..
Not even remotely close.

As for the issues... Yes, some of those will be addressed.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been part of this thread since the beginning. Still don't know what spooling is.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I have been part of this thread since the beginning. Still don't know what spooling is.


Probably means that 0x114 is in the DirecTV data stream available only to certain folks. The 0x10B release is also in the data stream as the national release.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

If that is the case, I guess it is only released to certain specific card numbers, so there would be no way to force it to download to our systems.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

richlife said:


> Stability Fixes are GOOD! Right now I would settle for a lot of solid stability fixes and hold off the new features. The last thing we need right now (either for the HR20 or for the forum in-fighters) is more new stuff to confuse us even more.
> 
> Having said that: DLB - :joy: DLB - :joy: DLB - :joy:


You want "a lot of solid stability fixes"?

Lets look at the release notes in the way-back machine:
HR20 - 0xbe 09-01-06, 08:54 AM - *Overall stability improvements *
HR20 - 0xCC 09-16-06, 06:11 AM - *Numerous Stability Fixes*
HR20 - 0xD1 09-26-06, 08:52 PM - *Improvements; General stability of the unit.*
HR20 - 0xD8 10-03-06, 07:22 PM - *Improvements; General stability of the unit.*
HR20: 0xDC 10-10-06, 07:39 PM - *Improvements; More stability fixes*
HR20: 0xE3 10-19-06, 07:43 PM - *Fixes; Variety of Miscelanious fixes (no specifics provided) & Improvements; Continued stability improvements*
HR20: 0xEB 11-07-06, 07:47 PM - *Fixes; Variety of Miscelanious fixes (no specifics provided) & Improvements; Continued stability improvements*
HR20: 0xEF 11-13-06, 06:56 PM - *Fixes; Additional Miscellaneous fixes (no specifics provided) & Improvements; Additional stability fixes*
HR20: 0xF6 11-20-06, 07:15 AM - *Fixes; Several stability issues*
HR20: 0xFA 11-22-06, 06:46 AM - *Fixes; Several stability issues*
HR20: 0x104 12-05-06, 06:46 AM - *Fixes; Additional stability fixes, Improved Reliability of Recordings*
HR20: 0x108 12-13-06, 06:27 AM - *Fixes; Additional stability fixes, Improved Reliability of Recordings*
HR20: 0x10b 12-15-06, 05:10 PM - *Fixes; Additional stability fixes, Improved Reliability of Recordings*

Nope, no, "lots of solid stability fixes", lets see, we have additional stability fixes, reliability or recording improvements, hum ... Additional Miscellaneous fixes and Variety of Miscellaneous fixes (scratch head), even got some Continued stability improvements, Numerous Stability Fixes, and lets not forget Overall stability improvements, but never "lots of solid stability fixes". Yep I thinks yous gots yourself a great idea there. Maybe "lots of solid stability fixes" are just what we need.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If that is the case, I guess it is only released to certain specific card numbers, so there would be no way to force it to download to our systems.


That's what I would expect to be the case.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you try 02468 ?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I haven't... Has anyone else?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Did you try 02468 ?


All that will get you is a 10 minute waste of time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, but it's gone, the window of opportunity closed for today . (Early bird catch a ... )


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> All that will get you is a 10 minute waste of time.


Agreed .. I haven't done it this time around, but I did it prior to the last release since West Coast had been receiving it first (always Tuesday night). The pattern changed last time and only LA got the early release . . Then Santa came to life. Perhaps the delay has been due to the two-week Holiday period.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

So, are you running the latest version then?? Are you for sure that if it was still in the stream we would have received it?

Edit - This question is directed to P Smith


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

brott said:


> Perhaps the delay has been due to the two-week Holiday period.


That is exactly the reason, but I don't expect the same high frequency of updates to continue for much longer.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can assure there is no NationWide Release starting tomorrow..
> Not even remotely close.
> 
> As for the issues... Yes, some of those will be addressed.


In addition to the now daily RBRs, to help with my daily unwatchable bug or frozen screen or inabilty to rewind is there anything else to do proactively or just wait for a release? Im ok with a light at the end of the tunnel, Earl, but "not even remotely close " worries me ..............at this rate i may be unwatchable by week's end...

thanks

jh


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

jheda said:


> In addition to the now daily RBRs, to help with my daily unwatchable bug or frozen screen or inabilty to rewind is there anything else to do proactively or just wait for a release? Im ok with a light at the end of the tunnel, Earl, but "not even remotely close " worries me ..............at this rate i may be unwatchable by week's end...
> 
> thanks
> 
> jh


IMO prophylactic RBRs do not help prevent unwatchable bugs or the other bugs you outlined. But that is just my experience YMMV.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

if i could revert back to oxfa i would............


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Milkman said:


> So, are you running the latest version then?? Are you for sure that if it was still in the stream we would have received it?
> 
> Edit - This question is directed to P Smith


I could if I'll have the HR20 .


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

> I can assure there is no NationWide Release starting tomorrow..
> Not even remotely close.


Looks like I have been had!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From the word I got this morning, The 0x114 release was pushed to the internal Beta Testing team (the DirecTV employees).

So that is one more step closer to it becomming a Release Candidate.

Stay Tuned.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From the word I got this morning, The 0x114 release was pushed to the internal Beta Testing team (the DirecTV employees).
> 
> So that is one more step closer to it becomming a Release Candidate.
> 
> Stay Tuned.


So now this will get changed by forum frolickers from "one more step closer" to a cast in concrete deal and you can expect a flurry of D* damnation if they decide it's not ready.  :eek2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richlife said:


> So now this will get changed by forum frolickers from "one more step closer" to a cast in concrete deal and you can expect a flurry of D* damnation if they decide it's not ready.  :eek2: :nono2: :nono2:


Dammed if you do...
Dammed if you don't...


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From the word I got this morning, The 0x114 release was pushed to the internal Beta Testing team (the DirecTV employees).
> 
> So that is one more step closer to it becomming a Release Candidate.
> 
> Stay Tuned.


Thanks for the info! Can't wait!


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Earl,

I never saw a response (did you see the question? <grin>) to my pondering about is there any plans for added copying recorded programs from (if you own two) one HR20 to another?

Cheers!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sorahl said:


> Earl,
> 
> I never saw a response (did you see the question? <grin>) to my pondering about is there any plans for added copying recorded programs from (if you own two) one HR20 to another?
> 
> Cheers!


That would be MRV (Multiple-Room-Viewing).

Definently not in this release, and I really don't know if it is planned or not, for the HR20.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i don't expect this soon, certainly not in this release but I do hope they plan on it. It would go a long way to solidifying their hold on us...


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Earl, I only have two beefs with the HR20s. Have there been any discussions on these two changes - that are 100% software?

1. Enable RF & IR at the same time - key for users of slingbox, etc.
2. A scan feature for the OTA channels like on the H20? This process of posting errors and hoping for corrections is wasteful, not to mention D* must update their data every time a station changes their setup (subchannels, etc).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

#1) They are looking into it... but not sure when/if it will return

#2) DirecTV will still have to update their mappings if/when a network changes their station channel, so that the guide data can match up.

As for Scanning... it may return, but there are other pieces that need to be changed in order to have it return. (in the software).

As for the "reporting" and hoping for correction is wastefull.
Why do you say that?

From DirecTV's side of things, it has been ASTRONOMICALLY helpfull in narrowing down and trying to get issues resolved in their guide data stream, TMS's guide data, and the actually affiliates... One of the problems is... it is not just a "oh change that" type fixes for some of these.

But if you would rather that start with DMA #1, and just do one channel at a time...


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

I meant wasteful of D* labor compared to a scanning method.

What kind of results have we seen from the OTA change thread, I've posted 3 issues and so far none have been fixed, and one station has since stopped working, which I also posted. With three HR20s I know it is not one box, and I have the H20 to compare wether a specific station should work or not.

Thanks for the response. I no way did I mean to imply the posting / communication efforts are wasteful. Just seems scanning would save them time/money.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Dammed if you do...
> Dammed if you don't...


No earl your not damned if you do, most appreciate the updates; i would have thrown the hr20 in the lake without this site so D*, i believe, would appreciate your work here too.......

i wait breathlessly!!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sorahl said:


> ... It would go a long way to solidifying their hold on us...


For better or worse, DirecTV must have some kind of "sucker" label in my account because I didn't get hit with a 2-year commitment when I got my HR20s. It's well founded because I'm sure I will still be a customer 2 years from now.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

What are the updates in the new release?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> What are the updates in the new release?


You'll find out when I post them... which I can't yet.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

brott said:


> For better or worse, DirecTV must have some kind of "sucker" label in my account because I didn't get hit with a 2-year commitment when I got my HR20s. It's well founded because I'm sure I will still be a customer 2 years from now.


They didn't mention a commitment to me either.

With my luck, 0x114 will come out tonight with the window being entirely contained during BCS game.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

chrisfowler99 said:


> They didn't mention a commitment to me either.
> 
> With my luck, 0x114 will come out tonight with the window being entirely contained during BCS game.


I have really never called DirecTV with any complaints.

I swear to god, if that happens tonight, I will have credits for LIFE.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

now that would be funny! talk about a revolt among the gator nation..........


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You'll find out when I post them... which I can't yet.


New stuff's a-coming, Boys....I'm a waitin'....Thanks Earl!

:dance01: :jumpingja :icon_bb: :righton: :new_popco :icon_band


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

> With my luck, 0x114 will come out tonight with the window being entirely contained during BCS game.


I am relieved that a split my OTA straight thru to my HDTV


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Heck, I bet I can tell you what's in the update. "Stability fixes." (And, I hope, closed captioning fixes.)


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Heck, I bet I can tell you what's in the update. "Stability fixes." (And, I hope, closed captioning fixes.)


Ya think so?

HR20 - 0xbe 09-01-06, 08:54 AM - *Overall stability improvements *
HR20 - 0xCC 09-16-06, 06:11 AM - *Numerous Stability Fixes*
HR20 - 0xD1 09-26-06, 08:52 PM - *Improvements; General stability of the unit.*
HR20 - 0xD8 10-03-06, 07:22 PM - *Improvements; General stability of the unit.*
HR20: 0xDC 10-10-06, 07:39 PM - *Improvements; More stability fixes*
HR20: 0xE3 10-19-06, 07:43 PM - *Fixes; Variety of Miscelanious fixes (no specifics provided) & Improvements; Continued stability improvements*
HR20: 0xEB 11-07-06, 07:47 PM - *Fixes; Variety of Miscelanious fixes (no specifics provided) & Improvements; Continued stability improvements*
HR20: 0xEF 11-13-06, 06:56 PM - *Fixes; Additional Miscellaneous fixes (no specifics provided) & Improvements; Additional stability fixes*
HR20: 0xF6 11-20-06, 07:15 AM - *Fixes; Several stability issues*
HR20: 0xFA 11-22-06, 06:46 AM - *Fixes; Several stability issues*
HR20: 0x104 12-05-06, 06:46 AM - *Fixes; Additional stability fixes, Improved Reliability of Recordings*
HR20: 0x108 12-13-06, 06:27 AM - *Fixes; Additional stability fixes, Improved Reliability of Recordings*
HR20: 0x10b 12-15-06, 05:10 PM - *Fixes; Additional stability fixes, Improved Reliability of Recordings*

Well "stability fixes" will at least make the release notes, we will have to see if they actualy make the code. ;-)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

btmoore said:


> Ya think so?
> ...
> Well "stability fixes" will at least make the release notes, we will have to see if they actualy make the code. ;-)


Hey, Stability Fixes will be in there, they just might not be the right ones


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

maybe they will include "DLB added" !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jheda said:


> maybe they will include "DLB added" !!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll take a wild guess and say the answer to that is no.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

yea i know, but a boy can dream......................................i got a little jealous when i read today cocmcast is adding tivo hddvr service this year and made me yearn for dlbs.............. but truly D* has to get this puppy stable before adding a feature like dlb


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

jheda said:


> yea i know, but a boy can dream......................................i got a little jealous when i read today cocmcast is adding tivo hddvr service this year and made me yearn for dlbs.............. but truly D* has to get this puppy stable before adding a feature like dlb


Actually I think they could buy more patience from me by adding DLBs. My problems with 10B are starting to get under my skin. Lots of response time problems, black screen issues, etc. I have more issues now than I did 2 months ago.

DLBs might placate me for a bit.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Actually I think they could buy more patience from me by adding DLBs. My problems with 10B are starting to get under my skin. Lots of response time problems, black screen issues, etc. I have more issues now than I did 2 months ago.
> 
> DLBs might placate me for a bit.


I agree jayw, despite you kicking my yankeebutt round one....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If Earl will not object it, I could find out when the open window with 0114 will happen.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

It is certainly ok with me


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

In a lower case earl sound....

"No problem P Smith, go ahead"

PS, raw G3 data, still poking...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Even if it is in the data stream... unless the "authorization" bits are in the stream for your particular receiver... you won't be able to force it down.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even if it is in the data stream... unless the "authorization" bits are in the stream for your particular receiver... you won't be able to force it down.


Earl, 
Sorry if I missed this info, but is D* considering a "Santa-esque" type release window for 0x114 so that us over on the Right Coast can beta test? 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SockMonkey said:


> Earl,
> Sorry if I missed this info, but is D* considering a "Santa-esque" type release for this 0x114 release so that us over on the Right Coast can beta test?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


Yes, they are considering it.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> My problems with 10B are starting to get under my skin. Lots of response time problems, black screen issues, etc. I have more issues now than I did 2 months ago.
> 
> DLBs might placate me for a bit.


I agree...most of my problems have been in the last 2 weeks. I've had 10b since Santa's 12/15 run and was happy with it until now. My RBR's have been daily.

Just hoping that the next release gets us stability and reliability!!


----------



## Knon2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

chrisfowler99 said:


> They didn't mention a commitment to me either.
> 
> With my luck, 0x114 will come out tonight with the window being entirely contained during BCS game.


I got my first HR20 thru a switch-out they forced on me when one of my HR10's died. They threw in a 2 year commitment, even though the hr10 was purchased off Ebay without a commitment ( I know this, they even admitted as much when I inquired about the new 2 year committment). Seems the service plan forces you into a new 2 year committment if you have a reciever replaced. I cannot find this anywere in their user agreement, however, I am not complaining too much since I have since purchased 2 more HR20's, and with them am locked in anyway.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, they are considering it.


and are we getting closer to where you can say, end of the week, beginning of next week etc.?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> and are we getting closer to where you can say, end of the week, beginning of next week etc.?


Yes we are getting closer... to hopefully make it happen.
All I can say is make sure that you are subscribed to the thread at the top...

Maybe tonight between 7:30pm and 10:30pm EST... there is really nothing on TV tonight...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

dude you're good; i have expert witnesses that are harder to crack


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes we are getting closer... to hopefully make it happen.
> All I can say is make sure that you are subscribed to the thread at the top...
> 
> Maybe tonight between 7:30pm and 10:30pm EST... there is really nothing on TV tonight...


gator shmator, make it happen


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Maybe tonight between 7:30pm and 10:30pm EST... there is really nothing on TV tonight...


YEAH YEAH Earl. I will OWN DirecTV if it happens tonight... lol ...

I do have to say that even though it doesn't look like it is planned for tonight I have backup plans setup


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

To Avoid any confusion... as of right now... this second... I am kidding about tonight.


----------



## tdixon7559 (Apr 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes we are getting closer... to hopefully make it happen.
> All I can say is make sure that you are subscribed to the thread at the top...
> 
> Maybe tonight between 7:30pm and 10:30pm EST... there is really nothing on TV tonight...


Earl, do we need to subscribe to this thread or the "notify me; if a new release candidate is available" thread? I don't want to miss this. Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tdixon7559 said:


> Earl, do we need to subscribe to this thread or the "notify me; if a new release candidate is available" thread? I don't want to miss this. Thanks


The Notify Me


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Has the "*E-BOMB*" update been mentioned? (Like E-arl E-Bomb-ovich...):scratchin


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To Avoid any confusion... as of right now... this second... I am kidding about tonight.


If it fixes the keep/delete program problem I'll miss the whole football game, I've missed BOTH days of Dakar Rally highlights, four programs worth, to this bug. :ramblinon :flaiming


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Earl,
> 
> I see only an announcement for a version 0x0114 in stream but not actual spooling today.
> Would it begin on Moday ?
> ...


I took the liberty to reboot one of my HR20s just now. Even though 0x114 may be stirring the bits in the data stream, they are not available to the general public - this is what I expected.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To Avoid any confusion... as of right now... this second... I am kidding about tonight.


You mean you actually think there IS something on TV tonight?


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

chrisfowler99 said:


> They didn't mention a commitment to me either.
> 
> With my luck, 0x114 will come out tonight with the window being entirely contained during BCS game.


almost prophetic. :grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

brott said:


> I took the liberty to reboot one of my HR20s just now. Even though 0x114 may be stirring the bits in the data stream, they are not available to the general public - this is what I expected.


That's right. See what I'm getting from tp21:

```
01
	7D, 01
	SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
02
	7D, 01
	SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
	78, 01
	SCID=03EE, Version=010B, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=0791, id2=11C2
02
	55, 01
	SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
	82, 01
	SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
01
	82, 01
	SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8

and from tp24 ( where are usually pre-releases spooling):

01
	73, 01
	SCID=03FD, Version=1068, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1615, id2=11EF
01
	7D, 01
	SCID=03FC, Version=1068, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=291F, id2=11F0

And what was Saturday night at tp24:
01
	73, 01
	SCID=03FD, Version=1068, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1615, id2=11EF
02
	7D, 01
	SCID=03FC, Version=1068, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=291F, id2=11F0
	78, 01
	SCID=03FC, Version=0114, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=0798, id2=1239
```
Patience, mon ami .


----------

